# Ice Cream Sandwich on Touchpad



## hashman (Oct 20, 2011)

http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/c73c14f9b0dcd15a?pli=1

contrary to Honeycomb, the source code of Ice Cream Sandwich might be made public:


> - To reiterate, these servers contain only the 'gingerbread' and 'master'
> branches from the old AOSP servers. *We plan to release the source for the
> recently-announced Ice Cream Sandwich soon*, once it's available on devices.


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

ill be waiting


----------

